# Unique Detail Vs Neglected 2002 Bentley



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Just a quick post of this poorly neglected 2002 Bentley that we rejuvenated the paintwork on. more of a picture post than anything else as the paintwork was the only part of the car that we detailed over a period of 3 days.

Car on arrival after washing.




























Once inside the workshop that car was clayed and panel wiped to assess the paintwork under lighting
































































Onto a few 50/50 shots as the car started to improve.























































Wheels received a light machine polish as they had lost there gloss.










Rear bumper had seem some shody repair at some point, so this was flatted back using meguires 2000 grit paper paper and machined back up.










Not perfect but improved, picture was prior to refining stages.










And onto some finished shots, car was protected in the clients choice of Polishangel
Viking Shield.
































































If you got this far thanks for looking.:thumb:

ATB
Andy​


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Can never understand why people neglect such cars.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

What a beautiful finish, top work :argie:


----------



## petebak (Jul 19, 2017)

Such an utter disgrace to treat a car so appallingly, that colour is so beautiful when properly cared for, but I suppose the original owner/owners couldnt afford to have it cleaned properly:lol:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Amazing turn around.


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks amazing. Do you have any before shots of the whole car for comparison?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Good lords...... Fantastic turnaround and lets hope it's shown a little love now..

As an aside There was one of these parked at a horse-show we attended a few years ago, it was probably worse than that one outside and the owner let her two Jack Russel's virtually live in it, nearly every part of the interior, seats, dash, steering wheel was either chewed, ****ed on or shat on. It was completely heartbreaking and she couldn't have cared less....


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Lovely colour and good work, at least on a Bentley there is usually a decent thickness of paint to work with, but why people neglect such cars is beyond me also, it obviously comes down to money and to them it's "just a car". 
Nice turnaround.


----------



## David_obi (Jan 28, 2017)

Superb work, bet the customer was pleased. Which compounds/polish/pads did you use?


----------



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

These ALWAYS look amazing. Not the car, they’re nice, but what you can do to them. I’d love to learn how to do it myself. Awesome work. What on earth had happened to it in that first photo?!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Lovely finish and a great job done.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

unique detail said:


> Rear bumper had seem some shody repair at some point, so this was flatted back using meguires 2000 grit paper paper and machined back up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe they left it like that and that you were able to improve it that much, top job


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice finish. Love the last reflection shot.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That is an amazing turnaround - looks a completely different car - well done :thumb:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

A car worthy of your time and ability and a level of finish that just could not be achieved on my orange peeled BMW, makes it so worthwhile

Regardless of the previous owners regard for "just a car", I cant believe a body shop would manage to get a finish that bad on the bumper unless they were really trying to!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Hand built car, hand wash damage. It looks worthy of the Bentley name after the turnaround - great work!:thumb:


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

That last shot.....wow


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work once again dude


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

love that colour


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Amazing work 

That 'repair' , I would hazard an almost blinding guess at it being an inexperienced 'smart-repair' company....they match the colour, airbrush it on and it looks ok and the client is happy then job done.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Great job! 

Peter


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I hope that owners who treat cars this way don't neglect the mechanicals in the same way!!! What an utterly magnificent turnaround you made to it.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Proper detailing, top work mate.:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great result!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments its appreciated guys.


----------



## Rlossy (Mar 6, 2018)

Fantastic work andy 👍👏

Sent from my SM-N950F using Detailing World


----------

